# Augmenter la mémoire partagé



## xds74 (23 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, j'utilise un mac book avec processeur 2,4 ghz 2go de sdram et 144 mo de mémoire graphique partagé a la mémoire principale soit 2 go.
Je voudrai savoir si il est possible d'augmenter la mémoire graphique dans le cas ou je passe a 4 go de sdram.
J'ai cherché un peu partout mais j'ai pas trouvé.
Merci pour vos réponses.
( ou cela se fait automatiquement sans rien touché, mais dans ce cas là comment savoir combien de mémoire est alloué à la carte graphique? )

ps : la mémoire vidéo étant partagé sur la mémoire principal je n'arrive pas à en suivre en direct via le moniteur d'activité la mémoire qu'utilise un jeux ou un logiciel?
Sur un mac book pro ou un imac  es ce qu'on le peut voir ??

J'utilise de gros logiciel gourmand en mémoire donc dans un 1er temps je me renseigne,  même si j'envisage par la suite de changer de matériel.


Merci


----------



## photo4photos (24 Avril 2011)

Cela se fait... Mais sous windows. Pas d'utilitaire à ma connaissance sous mac. Par contre tu peux paramétrer cela sous windows et ça tournera sous ton mac via parallels...


----------



## photo4photos (24 Avril 2011)

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=904300&highlight=overclock

Lis cela


----------

